# Terrascaping (poison dart frog vivarium)



## TOO

Hi all,

It has been a while since I was active here. After the summer I decided it was time for a different challenge. I kept poison dart frogs some years ago, and felt the urge to go there again. The vivarium is 70x40x50. It is built as an aquarium; that is, has no drain or false bottom and is accessed through the top (contrary to most vivaria, where access is through front doors). I had a light frame built at the top and two pieces of glass with 20 x 3 cm holes specially made (see below). The main challenge was to avoid condensation, but the numerous holes in combination with a computer fan on top of the glass (removed here for photographs) keeps the glass totally free of condensation. Frogs are not visible here, but are 2.2 Dendrobates truncatus. I will post some photos once I manage to capture them out. They just produced their first tadpoles. Compared to the planted tank this is low maintenance. A few sprayings a day and feeding every second day is all it takes. I kind of enjoy not having to change water constantly and not worrying about algae . I hope you enjoy. Feel free to ask questions and I will do my best to answer.





 




 



 





 

Some bucephalandra and Anubias "mini".



 

Bolbitis difformis. Grows slowly but well.




 

Pleurothallis orchid: Grows well, but has not bloomed yet.


----------



## Alastair

Lovely mate, given me some inspiration for my massive viv. What's the fern above the bolbitus???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH

Love it!


----------



## TOO

Thanks, guys! The fern is an Athyrium sp. from Madagascar (purchased at Ben's Jungle).

Do you have a thread about your viv, Alastair, or is it in the planning phase?

Thomas


----------



## EnderUK

Looks amazing, taking Jungle scape to a higher level.


----------



## James D

That's a thing of beauty! I'm looking forward to seeing the frogs.


----------



## TOO

Hi all,

Many thanks for all the likes. Much appreciated given that this is not even a planted tank. I managed to get a decent shot of the frogs. Size is hard to see from the pictures, but they are around 3 cm.


----------



## Mr. Teapot

I think this is fantastic, really lovely… but not doing my MTS any good.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Too, Exquisite  Love it all the buce and the Anubias mini


----------



## TOO

Thanks, guys. On a side note I used ADA Amazonia as substrate in the vivarium. This works really well. Surprising that this is not used in the frog hobby more. So a lot of reuse from aquascaping (to which I will surely return) . In fact, it is strange that froggers are not more readily applying some of the principles from the nature aquarium.

Thomas


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Too, How is the vivarium going?? Hope the frogs are well.


----------



## TOO

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Too, How is the vivarium going?? Hope the frogs are well.



They are, but I sold them a couple of weeks ago. After a year with frogs I am taking a step back into the world of water. I have a couple of fun projects going and hope to show some of it in some months. Alternating between projects is what inspires me. Frogs are just on pause for the moment.

T


----------



## Greenfinger2

TOO said:


> They are, but I sold them a couple of weeks ago. After a year with frogs I am taking a step back into the world of water. I have a couple of fun projects going and hope to show some of it in some months. Alternating between projects is what inspires me. Frogs are just on pause for the moment.
> 
> T


Same here Aquascaping Using trimmings to build Wabi-kusa Then the Grandson took me in another direction   Back to being a child again and the wonders of nature.

Looking forward  to seeing your new projects


----------

